# 50 Gigapixel - Panorama



## Digicat (24. Sep. 2010)

Servus Fotofreunde

Wien einmal anders ......

Wollte ich Euch den virtuellen Wien-Rundumblick nicht vorenthalten


----------



## tool2911 (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 50 Gigapixel - Panorama*

Wow, Danke Helmut für diesen tollen Link.

War einmal in Wien und war/bin sehr begeistert von dieser Stadt. Vieles ist nachhaltig in erinnerung geblieben (unter anderem der Heiratsantrag an meine holde Maid). Schön das alles noch mal zu sehen!

Grüße,
René


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 50 Gigapixel - Panorama*

Gigapixel?

Bitteschön:

Paris

Dresden

und natürlich Amiland

Obama darf nicht fehlen


----------

